# I need BIG Event ideas!



## Melissa Elmore Bales (Sep 12, 2012)

Hey everyone! I am Melissa from St. Louis ( St. Charles actually) I joined this forum because I kept running across it from pictures on Pinterest. I am a HUGE Halloween lover. This year will be the 12th year that we will have had a party. I always have mine the weekend after Halloween so I can be one of those crazies waiting in line waiting the day after for the 50% off sale! This year a dear friend of ours is having a dance to benefit Autistic children on the same date. Soooo...we are having a Halloween dance! 
I have never had to decorate a hall that holds 600 people before but I am up for a challenge! Now all I need is IDEAS!! Ideas for BIG things! Anything anyone can offer would be great! Looking forward to being a part of this site!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

So many possibilities! How old are the children? You could do a big black spider outta black garbage bags. Or do a zombie dance. Or get those pumpkin leaf bags if it's really young kids. Orange and black streamers too. Could do a photo op area too with a spooky backdrop. Hmmm


----------



## Melissa Elmore Bales (Sep 12, 2012)

It is actually for adults. The fundraiser is for the children but it is an adult event. So I really have to do it up good!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

I would go with the whole "Prom" theme. Zombies, 50's or 60's, Carrie and build around that................oh the possibilities!!

and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Nikita (Sep 21, 2009)

Is it only decorating or also activities? What type of people do you expect? Ages around.. Mainly single, married, gay? I suppose considering the benifit, some ideas are off limits... What were you best known for the past years? => your strenghts... I'm in the music biz, but in any case I'd say start with the kind of music (or band: qualifies for BIG moving deco XD) you would like to play and then start thinking of the ambiance you want to create. From there on, i'm sure, many people on this forum will want to help you out with what and how exactly to build the props you have in mind .

And indeed, welcome!


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

I am an event planner and generally deal with large spaces. Don't be intimidated! It can actually be easier to work with a large blank space. Walls, ceilings, lighting and centerpieces are always key. With the addition of props at the entrance and a few spooky vignettes throughout. Do you have a specific theme or are you doing general Halloween? 

Ceiling drapes make a large impact. In the case of Halloween I would use black fabric or creepy cloth. Various things can be hung from the center of the drape; a large spider, a chandelier, Halloween paper lanterns -- the ideas are endless and depend on your theme. Cover the tables with black linens and drape with creepy cloth. If you have a specific theme let me know and I can give you some theme specific centerpiece ideas. Otherwise, tombstones, candles or skulls all make great centerpieces. Large tree branches spray painted black, secured in a bucket, fill with moss, black birds and other hanging Halloween decorations can be placed throughout the room. Windows can be covered with creepy curtains or creepy cloth. I could go on and on. Feel free to PM any questions.

Here are some pictures from a 50th Halloween themed birthday party an associate of mine did. I don't have any photos of a large venue Halloween event that I did because I host it in our home.


----------

